# Deluxe flying eagle



## Mikey2dicks (Sep 13, 2017)

I bought a bike the other day i think it's from the 50s it says deluxe delaying eagle on the tank and has 2flying eagle insignias. It also says that it's made in western Germany. Near the rear wheel it also say centrix which is also a German company. Anyone know anything about this bike?


----------



## Mikey2dicks (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Oilit (Sep 13, 2017)

Interesting bike! It looks like the tank clips attach between double top tubes. Your front fender looks like it's on backwards, but other than that it's in nice shape.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2017)

What's even _more _interesting is the OP's Cabe name
@Mikey2dicks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 16, 2017)

It looks like a Royce Union, making it a product of Steyr/Daimler/Puch.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 16, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> What's even _more _interesting is the OP's Cabe name
> @Mikey2dicks



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## juvela (Mar 16, 2019)

-----

There was also a Centrix in France.

Company was a producer of stems and bars, closing in 1962.

There was even a model of Schwinn wihich came with a Centrix stem/bar set in 1960.





---

Centrix is a German brand of cycle which is still going today.

Hub is actually a Torpedo/Sachs marked with the Centrix name -

Here is a listing for such a hub -

https://picclick.de/Centrix-Fahrrad-Nabe-alt-Oldtimer-Sachs-Hinterradnabe-392227961200.html

So the Flying Eagle badge was contract built by Centrix of Germany.

-----


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 16, 2019)

Wow, look at the fork rake on that!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 16, 2019)

Mikey2dicks...do you really have two of them? I have enough on my hands with one!


----------



## juvela (Mar 21, 2019)

------

Centrix hub -

see i was wrong again.  

found this post from member @dnc1 -

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/quill-seat-posts-centrix-flip-flop-hub.111492/post-735413

-----


----------



## vincev (Mar 21, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> What's even _more _interesting is the OP's Cabe name
> @Mikey2dicks



I get into enough trouble with one !


----------

